# Need help with Mossberg 835 Ulti Mag



## Perkins (Mar 30, 2010)

I just bought a Mossberg  3 1/2 in Ulti Mag 12 gauge pump today from a friend and wanted to see if any one else has this exact shotgun and might be able to save me some time on what loads to shoot thru it and what choke works the best. I'm using it for Turkey hunting of course, and it has the accu mag choke in it now.(is that choke any good?) any help would be appreciated.
Thanks, EP


----------



## Brad (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the Primos Jellyhead choke with Nitro 4x5x7's and that combo is deadly. The Heavishot no.6's work pretty good with that choke also.


----------



## Mideighties (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Rhino .690 aftermarket choke in mine. I shoot Federal turkey loads #4's and #5's and both pattern well. I would suggest you get a turkey head target and shoot with several different brands each at 20, 30, 40, and 50 yards and see which load puts the greatest number of pellets in the head and neck area,especially at the longer ranges. I know this takes time and can be costly but each shotgun shoots different and it is the only way to know how yours patterns.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 30, 2010)

.675 Gobbler Guns "Final Strut" Choke Tube and Winchester extended Range #6's or Heavy 13 #6's or a Primos Jellyhead Choke using Winchester Extended Range #6's or Heavy 13 #6's or Nitro 4 X 5 X 7's.


----------



## Perkins (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guy's, I heard that a lot of people like the Jelly Head and the Nitros?? guess I need to try em.


----------



## creekrocket (Mar 30, 2010)

I shoot the hevi #6's through a Pure Gold and love it.


----------



## DMP (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine patterns good with the Jelly Head and Hevi 13 #6s


----------



## jason bales (Mar 30, 2010)

I use winchester supreme 3 1/2 in. number 4 shot out of mine and I believe I have the same choke as you.


----------



## billy673 (Mar 30, 2010)

nitro 3-1/2" 4x5x7's (2-7/16 oz) and rhino .695 at taped 40 yds


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a Kicks Gobblin Thunder .670 and with Hevi 13 3.5" 2.25oz # 6's and get 230 in a ten inch circle at 40 yards. The accu-choke is a little too open for #6's but would be ok for 5 or 4 shot. The Jelly head is a good choke, in fact Nitro ammo recommends the Rhino choke 1st and the jelly head next. If you are going to get nitros, get straight 7's and go with the jelly head. If you want to buy ammo off the shelf, get Hevi 13, or Winchester Supreme Elite Extended Range. I have always gotten better patterns with #6 shot. 
Next year I will be shooting a Rhino choke and Nitro shells, or loading up some TSS (grin)


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine works with a Tightwad choke and Winchester Supreme #6.


----------



## Craigaria (Mar 30, 2010)

jellyhead and heavy13   3.5"  #7's  2-1/4 oz

I was just in your position a few weeks ago and got some help from the guys on here. I managed to get a nice pattern that wasn't too tight up close.

I took a nice tom at 55 yards last thursday, so this setup reaches out there too!


----------



## WFL (Mar 30, 2010)

Got a friend that has one and it likes the 5's.  If you going to shoot lead.  It is a dead bird at 40 yards.  It also like the 3 inch better then the 3 1/2.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 31, 2010)

Find a Star Dot .676 choke for your 835 and some Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads.  

I used that combo yesterday and shot this.  349 shot in a 10" at a tape measured 40yds.







Move over Nitro.


----------



## redneckcamo (Mar 31, 2010)

use the choke you have an winchester supreme  #5 shot


----------



## CassGA (Mar 31, 2010)

As stated before, Jellyhead choke and Hevi-shot 3.5" 2.25 oz #6 or #7.  Cheaper than Rhino choke and Nitro shells, and will be more than sufficient at 40 yds +. Good luck.


----------



## brittonl (Mar 31, 2010)

Perkins said:


> I just bought a Mossberg  3 1/2 in Ulti Mag 12 gauge pump today from a friend and wanted to see if any one else has this exact shotgun and might be able to save me some time on what loads to shoot thru it and what choke works the best. I'm using it for Turkey hunting of course, and it has the accu mag choke in it now.(is that choke any good?) any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks, EP




What length barrel is on your 835? And is it ported?

I just purchased the 835 thumbhole with the 20" non-ported barrel and for now shooting the accu-mag choke that came with it. Only had a chance to shoot it a couple of times so far and the thing has some kick no doubt.

At 35yds I shot the Winchester supreme 3.5" #5 and the gun is shooting a little high. Ive got a red dot scope for her and waiting on the scope base to come in and get that dialed in like it needs to be.

Just curious about your barrel length and type for comparisons. Good luck with your season & firearm!


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Find a Star Dot .676 choke for your 835 and some Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads.
> 
> I used that combo yesterday and shot this.  349 shot in a 10" at a tape measured 40yds.
> 
> ...




Go with the combo Brad C. is recommending. It's deadly over 50 yards with Hevi 13 #6's as well. Shooting a 24" barrel with the Star Dot and Hevi 13 3.5", 2.25 oz., #6's I put 224 shot in a 10" circle @ 40 yds.


----------



## Perkins (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks again guy's for all the help and Brad that was an awesome pattern. and Britton, it's a 24in barrell.
I hear a bunch of people talking about the Heavy 13's?? I might need to look in to that?


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't waste your money on the Winchester Xtended Range loads. I have been shooting them exclusively the past few years up until now. They don't compare with the Hevi 13's.


----------



## Craigaria (Mar 31, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Find a Star Dot .676 choke for your 835 and some Hevi-13 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads.
> 
> I used that combo yesterday and shot this.  349 shot in a 10" at a tape measured 40yds.
> 
> ...





Hey Brad, did you try the 20 yard shot with the #7's. I'd be interested in seeing how tight it is with the stardot.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 1, 2010)

goblr77 said:


> Go with the combo Brad C. is recommending. It's deadly over 50 yards with Hevi 13 #6's as well. Shooting a 24" barrel with the Star Dot and Hevi 13 3.5", 2.25 oz., #6's I put 224 shot in a 10" circle @ 40 yds.



There ain't a turkey in the woods that can live through that pattern even at 50+ yds.  

That is bad to the bone right there.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 1, 2010)

Craig, 

I shot 10 shots the other day.  That's about $40 right there.  I didn't want to burn anymore of my high dollar turkey ammo than I had to.  All my shots were at 40yds.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 1, 2010)

Perkins said:


> Thanks again guy's for all the help and Brad that was an awesome pattern. and Britton, it's a 24in barrell.
> I hear a bunch of people talking about the Heavy 13's?? I might need to look in to that?



Thank you.  

You got one of the baddest turkey guns that I know of.  None will consistently beat it from my findings shooting a mixed variety of turkey loads and shot sizes.  

Find a Star Dot choke and shoot 3.5" Hevi-13 2 and 1/4oz in either 6's or 7's and you will kill any gobbler that walks at 50yds very easily.

The cheapest place to buy the Hevi-13 loads is here.  

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.c...HOTSHELL&dept3=HEVI-SHOT&dept4=HEVI 13 TURKEY


----------

